# ¿Hacer funcionar panel frontal (SPK, MIC) del PC?



## franko1819 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola amigos!

Hace tiempo que quiero hacer funcionar el panel frontal del PC...
Revise la conexion y esta bien hecha,segui las pistas del PCB y todo deberia funcionar pero no.

Use en el buscador y no encontre nada.

Mi mother es una ASUS P5SD2-VM.




Desde ya gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Entra en la bios (tecla Supr justo al encender el ordenador) y busca 

South brigde Configuration
       Advanced
            Front panel .... activas con AC97

F10 para guardar los cambios y deberia funcionar.


Si no mira que no sea un problema del sofware, puede que tengas desconectado la salida frontal. Haz doble clic sobre el altavoz y prueba.
Tambien mira en el panel de control si hay un crontrol de realtek.


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias tiopepe por responderme! 

Y ahora funciona!!

Gracias!


----------



## Johancardenas (Feb 3, 2021)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Entra en la bios (tecla Supr justo al encender el ordenador) y busca
> 
> South brigde Configuration
> Advanced
> ...



Amigo a mi no me aparece esa cosa de south brigde, en donde entro o que ?



franko1819 dijo:


> Hace tiempo que quiero hacer funcionar el panel frontal del PC...
> Revise la conexion y esta bien hecha,segui las pistas del PCB y todo deberia funcionar pero no.



Les agradezco me colaboren.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 4, 2021)

Estas entrando a un post que hace 11 años que fue su ultima respuesta, y ademas todos los bios son distintos segun el mother.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2021)

Y depende del sistema operativo también


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 4, 2021)

Marca/modelo del mother, sistema operativo?
En perifericos, o en conjunto de chips puede ser que esté.
Ojo con tocar las configuraciones sin saber, podrias malograr algo


----------

